# Static electricity shock and blanketing



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

Rubber gloves - works for me


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

I know of a horse that the owner was pulling a sleazy over the horses head when it got shocked, it took off with sleazy over head and stepped on it. The horse flipped breaking yes neck. I rarely have static issues so not sure why you are having so many. Wonder if rubber boots would help?


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

Won't washing machine added fabric softener destroy the "waterproofing" in a turnout style blanket? It is a oily based product and might also attract filth to the blanket worse than normal...

Isn't there anti-static spray you could spray the inside of the blanket with before putting it on...or wipe your hands on a gently used softener sheet to help kill the zapping effect. Wipe that fabric softener sheet inside the blanket all over the lining...

Try using some of the show sheen or hair polish products to lessen the static electricity that develops?
Spray the inside of your blanket lightly with show sheen or a similar product and while at it do your brushes too....

When the air becomes drier in winter conditions we "zap" our horses unintentionally getting a nasty look or response in return.
Taking out the "zap" that occurs from friction accumulating ....well show sheen helps do that.

Good luck.


----------



## nitapitalou (Jan 20, 2014)

After she and I were zapped as much as we were, I gave up on worry about waterproofing. Plus, I think that was part of the problem, we were so very dry last year. I did try rubber boots, they kept me from getting zapped by the electric fence, so I thought it might help, but I think she was grounded so much. The rubber gloves are worth a shot! I didn't try spraying the blanket with showsheen, but I did spray her down with it every few days. Maybe that wasn't enough???I did the static spray on a nightly basis, it still didn't seem to help. I think I may have tried the drier sheet, but I can't remember. 

Because it seemed to be only her blanket that was so bad, I was wondering if maybe it was the fabric on her blanket. It was a different brand than my old boys blankets. They didn't seem to get zapped near as much. Has anyone experience that? One brand verses another?


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

nitapitalou said:


> Because it seemed to be only her blanket that was so bad, _*I was wondering if maybe it was the fabric on her blanket.*_ It was a different brand than my old boys blankets. They didn't seem to get zapped near as much. Has anyone experience that? One brand verses another?


N_ot the fabric of the blanket, but the fabric *lining* of the blanket more likely._
Nylon shoulders and what???
What is the blanket lined with????

Think about what gives you static electricity when you take your laundry out of the dryer and didn't use softener or dryer sheets??? 
What particular kind of clothes do you find that in...
_*hint*...it isn't cotton! :shock:...BINGO!!_

Exact same thing is happening to the horse..friction between coat and blanket, with low humidity = Ouch!! :-(

:wink:...............


----------



## HombresArablegacy (Oct 12, 2013)

Its probably the lining of your blankets creating the static, if the lining is a satin/ polyester type of fabric. Try blankets with a cotton lining. In the meantime, put a couple dryer sheets on your horses back in between his coat and the blanket. Had this problem several years back with Hombre's blankets ( before I switched to soft cotton linings) Hombre was so smart that he actually learned to touch his nose to the floor of his stall, grounding himself as I removed his blanket  That helped a lot with the static problem.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## HombresArablegacy (Oct 12, 2013)

Or, I should say, touching his nose to the ground discharged the static without shocking him.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## nitapitalou (Jan 20, 2014)

Hombres, no blanketing happening at the moment. It is getting in the triple digits still. 102 today, much cooler than 106 yesterday  Plus her blanket died, I had not spent the money on a really good one as she was just 2 years old and still growing. I knew I would be having to replace it this year, but that is probably the problem, you get what you pay for. Teaches me to try to skimp on the quality of blanket.

Horselovinguy, do you have a brand that you like? I am trying to fit a TB/Perch cross. She is wide, but not all that long bodied. I haven't tried ordering anything on line because I am worried about fit. So far, I haven't found any that are cotton lined around here at the tack stores. All seem to be nylon. I think the one she killed last year was nylon, so I will avoid that with her. Maybe I will see if I can find a cotton day sheet to go under the new one I get.


----------



## NBEventer (Sep 15, 2012)

Love these blankets! They have warrenty on them, made to fit chunky horses and hold up well. I havent had any issue with static on them either.StormShield® 1680D ARCTIC COMBO Turnouts in Euro Fit at Schneider Saddlery any of the euro fit ones would be good for what you want. Plus they are a great price.


----------



## livelovelaughride (Sep 13, 2011)

We have the same problem even in the summer when its dry. My horse hates getting shocked. I can tell he's braced for the shock when I go to remove his blanket.
Dryer sheets didn't work for me, but I tried just misting water under the blanket on his coat as I was unbuckling the straps. That worked. Also I spraying a coat conditioner that had avocado oil on it. There's an anti static spray that works on clothes. And, if you are wearing nylon, that contributes to the charge.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

I have puzzled over this. If I wear an unlined nylon windbreaker both the black horse and I suffer dreadful shocks, but not the bay. If I wear my jacket with polyester fill and nylon lining, no shocks. Yet, an old similar unlined windbreaker was rubbed all over the black and no shocks. Perhaps nylon is worse than polyester or vice versa. The bay has a new rain sheet in case we get another cold, wet windy start to winter. It was hot when I checked for fit, so it was slid all over his body, no shocks when I pulled it off.


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

nitapitalou said:


> Horselovinguy, do you have a brand that you like? I am trying to fit a TB/Perch cross. She is wide, but not all that long bodied. I haven't tried ordering anything on line because I am worried about fit.


I would look at the blankets from Schneider's.
They have so many styles and combinations of fabrics.
I believe they have one of the largest selections of "draft" style blankets around....

Being your "cross" has more tendency to draft than the long & lanky of Thoroughbred it might be a better fit.
The customer service people there are wonderful for information, correct information if you call them.

Quality blankets are not cheap but you usually get what you pay for. A few $ more spent now allows it to last longer, take more abuse and not be replaced near as often.

Happy shopping and good luck.


----------



## santhony (Feb 18, 2015)

*blanket removal and static electricity*

I just take a drier sheet (unscented works fine) and rub it between the sheet and my horse's back before I pull sheet off. Works like magic.


----------



## livelovelaughride (Sep 13, 2011)

Began feeding 1 cup ground flax for my gelding. Ended our static issues!


----------

